# Which iPhone 5 case do you recommend?



## Toby

I may be getting my 1st smartphone soon, hopefully the iPhone 5. Which case do you recommend?


----------



## Meemo

I love my Social Pro case from ZooGue. Nice & slim & "grippy", and I've dropped it more than once and it's still okay. (I recommend darker colors, though - my pink one's looking a little...grubby...) http://www.zoogue.com/iphone-5-social-pro-cases/ Looks like they might have a deal coming up on them. Sometimes they offer them for a couple of dollars.

If you want ultimate protection, Otter Box cases are great, especially if you have kids that will be using your phones sometimes. M-Edge has some good ones too. (Unless you want to take it underwater - then LifeProof is your case!)


----------



## maries

DH and I have 4S phones.

He has a Speck case which is nice and has moderate protection.  I have an Otterbox Defender because I am totally paranoid that I will drop it.  DH is getting an Otterbox Defender for Father's Day though so we will both have well protected phones.  I've seen the kids drop their's and crack the screen.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the suggestions! I'll check them out.


----------



## KindleGirl

I have an Agent18 case that I use most of the time. I also have an Otter Box Commuter series cover that I am going to use while on vacation to better protect the phone when I am out and about. The commuter series is still quite protective, but not as bulky as the defender series. Good luck choosing..there are tons of options!


----------



## Toby

Thank you so much for the suggestions!  I got it!!! The iPhone 5, that is. I got it today. My 1st smartphone. Spent about 2 1/2 hours at the phone place. I thought that all I was going to spend was $200. Not! Surprise!   I ordered 1 case by Zooglue last night, but I don't know if I want a case that covers the buttons. I will keep checking out all the covers mentioned here.


----------



## Pawz4me

I have an Otterbox Defender.  It certainly adds some bulk to the phone, but given how clumsy I am . . .


----------



## Vicki G.

I have 2 cases, a Speck Credit Card Case (love it when I want to run to the grocery store and leave my purse at home or in the car) and an iFrogz Lean for when I'm wanting to enjoy the slimness of the iPhone 5.  It protects but I wouldn't want to throw the phone around as it isn't a lot of protection.


----------



## Thomas Robins

I second the Otterbox case. I have two children two and under and the otterbox case has saved my phone several times over.

Before kids, I would not use a case at all, even in a pocket with keys it would stand up on its own. I still prefer no case, but with kids a case is a must.

Cheers


----------



## luvmykindle3

The lifeproof case is nice . It's thin, and light. Oh, and waterproof !!


----------



## kwajkat

I have both an otterbox and a twelve South case which is like a mini wallet.  But I got a max boost external battery case which I really like because my battery likes to run down faster than I would like. I would be hard pressed to decide on one and I like all three. And then there is the plastic dog paw one.....Sigh!!!!


----------



## mooshie78

I like the Otterbox Reflex.  I need something the bottom comes off easy so I can snap it in my speaker dock.

Have one for my iPhone 4s, already ordered one for the 5s I'll get later this month.

Case is a must for me as I do drop my phone a good bit and it's saved my 4s from shattering several times with hard drops onto concrete when getting into/out of the car etc.


----------



## spotsmom

Meemo said:


> I love my Social Pro case from ZooGue. Nice & slim & "grippy", and I've dropped it more than once and it's still okay. (I recommend darker colors, though - my pink one's looking a little...grubby...) http://www.zoogue.com/iphone-5-social-pro-cases/ Looks like they might have a deal coming up on them. Sometimes they offer them for a couple of dollars.


Just ordered two of these. Total of $6. They're usually $9.99 each.


----------



## Meemo

Yep. I just got an email - they're offering them free again right now (pay S&H). 

I was going to order a couple of colors I don't have, but we went to the AT&T store so DH could touch the new iPhones (he's deciding whether to upgrade) and I found a cute white & pink Speck cover marked down from $38 to $5, so I snagged it instead. It's a good time to hit up the store for covers for the 5 - apparently some won't quite work with the new ones so they're marked down 50%, including IIRC the Lifeproof waterproof covers.


----------



## mooshie78

I can now vouch for the Otterbox Reflex now that I've had it on my 5s for a few days.  I like the case a bit better than the 4/4s version of it. More rubberized around the front etc.

It's not enough protection for people with kids etc--the bulky defender is a must for those as noted above.  But it's a good, reasonably protective case for people who mostly take care of it but still drop it from time to time.


----------



## spotsmom

Meemo said:


> Yep. I just got an email - they're offering them free again right now (pay S&H).
> 
> they're marked down 50%, including IIRC the Lifeproof waterproof covers.


Yes, I was really bummed that the Lifeproof would not fit the 5s. Sales guy had no clue why because they're supposedly the exact same size as the 5. But they were still selling at the Verizon store for $80 or some such crazy amount!


----------



## DaveinJapan

I got an 'xtrememac' black flexible case that's holding up pretty well so far.


----------



## Meemo

I thought I'd posted this before, but apparently not.

M-Edge has a great case, the SuperShell, for folks who have kids. We gave our grandkids our old iPhones to use as Touches, and bought SuperShell cases for them. Nine months later, they're still going strong. http://www.medgestore.com/shop/iphone5/supershell

The drop test on the website sold me, even though it hurts my heart a little.


----------



## fancynancy

I haven't read any of the other answers, but, in my humble opinion, you cannot beat the Speck cases. I know this because with most things I purchase, I continue to shop around ("aftershop") following my purchase, whether or not I keep the item. With the Speck case for iphone 5, I put it on and never looked at or was tempted by another iphone case again. It meets all my standards for protection, aesthetics, weight, feel and sleekness.

I have this one but they're all pretty great:


----------



## spotsmom

I am returning the Spigen Neo-Hybrid case today.  After less than a month, and some days using the ZooGoo case, the top right "power" button fell off.  Although the case looked pretty, I was never quite sure how durable it would have been had it been dropped on its face.

The ZooGoo case is very durable. Not the most elegant case I've seen, but for the price (I think 2 for $6) the price was sure right!  The covered buttons are a non-issue.  Works great!


----------



## Toby

I also like the zoogoo case.


----------



## spotsmom

The ZooGue cases are a great buy, assuming you get them directly from ZooGue on one of their deals.  Amazon wants nearly $14 each for them, and I think that's high for what you get.

That said, I've had a Candyshell (Speck) case for two weeks and the back has so many scuffs and scratches that it really looks beat up!  I did get it on eBay for a lot less than elsewhere so don't feel too badly, but buyer beware on that one.


----------

